# Need icc profile for epson 1400 with sublijet ink



## GWFAMI (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,
Just purchased an epson 1400 which I have hooked up to a bulk feed system using sawgrass sublijet ink.

The only way to print, according to sawgrass tech support, is to use their print software. I want to be able to print directly from photoshop, but I am unable to find an icc color profile for the sublijet ink.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

GWFAMI


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sawgrass should be able to tell you how to do this....I think...repeat.....think.... that if you go into photoshop profiles under the edit menu..there are a couple of options with your profiles. I have a 1400 using artainium inks and that profile will show up under this section...also you can play around with your color settiings... I also recall someplace that you can select let the printer or program manage color. I am not sure where that is as I do not do that much in photoshop...


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

With the Sublijet Inks you should download and use the Powerdriver. You can download it free at
Sublimation.com - Home

You will still print out of Photoshop, but you will turn your color correction off. Select the Powerdriver for you printer driver, and it will do the color correction.


----------



## GWFAMI (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks,
I'm running on an Intel I-Mac, their drivers are not Mac compatible. I have windows installed and can boot there on the Mac, but due to some printer distances and other difficulties would prefer to run only on the Mac side of things.

GWFAMI



jpkevin said:


> With the Sublijet Inks you should download and use the Powerdriver. You can download it free at
> Sublimation.com - Home
> 
> You will still print out of Photoshop, but you will turn your color correction off. Select the Powerdriver for you printer driver, and it will do the color correction.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don' think you can use the mac in native format...but would suggest...once again...call sawgrass...or your vendor. This is such a narrow focus, I doubt many of us have experience with it


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Contact your vendor..you wil need to print with a power driver. The ICC profile is used with ArTainium inks.

Sonya Blackwell


----------



## pritoz (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Guys, we bought a Epson 1400 with expansion Ink kit, it was used for printing sublimation paper but not very often. it practicly is like a unused machine. We hooked it up to one of our computers and decided to make a test print in Illustrator, but Colors dont seem to match up. Besides that we are not very sure at what temperature and time we should print.

Please anybody that could help me out?

System info of the Computer:

Intel Pentium T3400
4 GB internal mem
Windows Vista Basic
Adobe Photoshop & Illustrator CS3
Epson 1400 Photo with expansion kitt of Color Refill (Netherlands)

Any help will be apriciated very much!

So, thanks in advance


----------



## erickbadd (Nov 13, 2009)

http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/...M_Epson_1400_ICC_Profile_Installation.pdf.pdf

Follow the link above. You can download the guide on how to add icc profile... goodluck


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you using Sublijet inks or ArTainium? If you are using sublijet inks, you do not need the ICC profile. You need the power driver. Make sure you have a prefect nozzle check before printing. If you have a bad nozzle ck, the images will not come out correctly regardless of the settings you may be using. 

Please give me a call if you need help!


----------

